# FEMALE COLLEGE STUDENT WITH IBS



## 20721 (Sep 24, 2006)

Hello. Im a 20 year old female suffering with IBS-Constipation dominant for about 3-4 years now. Just recently I have reached the end of my rope. I have tried every medication, diet change, lifestyle change imaginable. It is seriously RUINING my life. I am a college student. Im miserable. Just this weekend I left the first day at a new job because I was feeling so horrible and full of anxiety because of this illness I couldnt take it.. Also, I had my gallbladder removed about 2 summers ago which I know couldnt have made things better and I suffer from hypothyroidism (on 88mcg synthroid). If anyone has any advice or questions please let me know...


----------



## 22672 (Sep 27, 2006)

hey, I'm 18 years old and also a college student. I've had IBS since I was 11, but no doctor I ever saw diagnosed me correctly until this past year. I've been trying this special diet from a book I ordered from ...com. The diet really helped me the first month I was on it, but then I began to slack off because I wanted to eat the foods that I liked. I dont know if you've been to that website, but if not you should take a look. I also ordered Peppermint Oil pills from there. I take one an hour before I eat anything that might aggrevate my stomach. They help ALOT. I also ordered their IBS stomach friendly fiber. Good Luck, Susie


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Hello,I too am a college student dealing with IBS. I, like yourself, have walked away from great jobs and even dropped classes because of my IBS. Sometimes, I feel like the whole class talks about me. Recently, I had a teacher send a message to my phone making fun of me. I just about died







, I hardly go out, even though I want to. My social life is nonexistent and I feel like I am at my wits end. Basically, I good place to start is with the doctor. Listen to what he has to say, ask questions, look up medications and be informed. Try to stay optimistic (I know it is hard). Good luck! I IBS is a lonely condition.


----------



## 22144 (Aug 6, 2005)

24 year old collegiate male here. Doing a double major. Set to graduate in May for Computer Science and August for Sociology.PM me if you need to talk. It's been hell. I feel your pain.


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

Thanx, between this, myspace and my family, I am gonna try not to let others get me down.


----------



## 14743 (Nov 1, 2006)

Hey, I'm 20 and in college too. I've had ibs for 7 or 8 years now, and the best thing i've found so far is immodium ad. I suggest talking to a doctor about it, I can't remember a time before now that I actually felt normal. Also, try to control your stress as best you can. I've found that stress is very closely related with ibs. Good luck.


----------



## 16772 (Apr 3, 2005)

I kinda cured mine. I stoped eating everything but bannas apples toast and rice. After about A year i can eat just about anything now minus eggs. THen again Ive been alergic to eggs since I was 3.


----------



## 16772 (Apr 3, 2005)

Im flying_babyb on myspace if anyone wants to add me. Never can have too many freinds


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

I know stress can be a factor, but is there life without some form of stress? Can stress actually cause IBS or is there something more? For me college=stress.


----------



## Glamour_Dollxoxo (Oct 30, 2006)

I feel for you. I'm an 18 year old female college freshman and it has been hard especially in the first week of college having to get used to sharing a bathroom with other girls on the floor, but it sucks when my IBS acts up and I have to go to class or when I feel so crappy I don't go out.


----------



## 22599 (Nov 27, 2006)

College life and IBS SUCKS major - especially when you have to eat the greasy food in the dining halls. But it is doable. I amfinding out more and more what I need to do to stay healthy and keep my symptoms under control. It is not easy and a lot of times I want to give up, but I keep going and trying to do the right things for my IBS. People around me just do not understand, but it is okay - I just remain quiet and keep using the community bathroom and not the one between mine and my suitmates rooms. Keep moving forward! College is doable. I find that having th staff and people on my side has helped me get through this semester.


----------



## 17338 (Oct 30, 2006)

In my 5 years with IBS, I have surmised that my quest supercedes the physical manifestations of IBS. For example, I often ask (while looking upwards) that supreme being, why me? Why now? What did I do? Didn't do? Most importantly, what WILL I do?With all the tests, treatments and social complications that preceded IBS, I also ask, am I going crazy?







So far, my rantings, such as this one has helped. Here is what I know: My journey includes three fronts, my head, my heart and my stomach. College makes things even harder because of the public's inability to accept me as I am, but to "give up" is to "give in". I wish everyone here good luck and undying support in your own personal quest. The bright side of this ailment, if there is one, is now I look for more meaningful relationships, good friends and honesty. The pretense of being accepted is something I try to fight.


----------

